#kubuntu-se 2011-08-02
<bittin`> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/4e378ce538d77_2011-08-02-073603_1280x960_scrot.png
#kubuntu-se 2013-07-29
<Philip5> Flygisoft: gissa vad som kom nyss?!?! :D
<Flygisoft> Ojdå :D
<Philip5> ska bara käka lite och sedan öppna
<Flygisoft> Nice :D
<Philip5> när ska vi tävla i benchmarks då?! ;)
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> om den nu funkar :P
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Jajemen
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> lite kul
<Philip5> aja, ska fixa lite lunch först
<Philip5> wb Flygisoft
<Flygisoft> Tackar tackar
<Flygisoft> tror linan droppade
<Philip5> för din superserver??? :O
<Philip5> nu kör jag benchmark på plattan :D
<Philip5> se om det blir skillnad efter att byta rom
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo för servern som ska bytas
<Philip5> ja då är det dags om den droppar
<Philip5> du åker ner i veckan nu eller?
<Flygisoft> Jo tänkte det, troligen torsdag
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad blir det för rom på plattan sen då?
<Philip5> riley rom som är anpassade för pipo m6
<Flygisoft> Nice :)
<Philip5> fast jag är lite ovan med vanilla android
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fick bara 14470 poäng på antutu
<Flygisoft> Nice :P
<Philip5> men den verkar bara köra testat i 1952x1536
<Philip5> Flygisoft: då var den rootad :D
<Philip5> men jag ska vänta på en update av den där romen jag tänkte använda. verkar vara en bugg i den som gör att man får ett fönster att trycka ok på då och då
<Flygisoft> Ah segt
<Philip5> jo men då har jag något att göra senare ;)
<Flygisoft> Jajemen :)
<Flygisoft> Bara börja leka nu då
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> men nu blev jag sugen på hamburgare så det blir nog matpaus på stan
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hur funkar plattan då? Lekt något med den
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jo allt funkar bra. bara att vissa mediaspelare laggar lite om man kör bluray-filmer
<Philip5> tror det även beror på codec som används
<Philip5> eller bluray är det väl inte för de är nog mest full hd jag testat
<Flygisoft> Riktiga blueray eller mkv?
<Philip5> mkv
<Flygisoft> Jag kör MX player eller vad den heter
<Flygisoft> den funkade bra för mkv tyckte jag
<Philip5> spelaren som kom med funkar bäst men har lite sämre med funktioner
<Philip5> jo jag kör mx player med codecs för min arm-modell
<Flygisoft> Jajemen
<Philip5> satte först nu i laddaren och då låg batteriet på 9%
<Flygisoft> HÃ¥ller det bra eller?
<Philip5> verkar hålla längre än min mobil iaf
#kubuntu-se 2013-07-30
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du flashigt fodral till din platta? funderar på om jag kanske skulle skaffa ett
<Flygisoft> Jorå det har jag :P
<Flygisoft> flashigt vet jag inte men :P
<Philip5> du har väl värsta i oxskinn!?
<Philip5> sådan alla med egen server har ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Philip5> antar det blir nackdelen med pipoplatta att det inte finns så många som passar
<Philip5> får köpa ett universal som sitter halvtaskigt
<Flygisoft> Mjo är väl så tyvärr
<Philip5> brb reboot med ny kernel
<Philip5> så
<maxjezy> bra.
<maxjezy> sitter och funderar på om ja ska ta onlinepizza.se eller hämtpizza från butiken
<maxjezy> får 4 st hämtpizzor från butiken för samma pris som 2 från pizzerian hemkörda
<maxjezy> men 2 blir snabbt kalla, 4 stora hämtpizzor håller sig fresh längre.
<maxjezy> fick bra användning för fisheye objektivet här om kvällen
<Philip5> vad använde du det till då?
<maxjezy> tjejen klädda sig i korsett och passande rosetter och så
<maxjezy> blev intressanta bilder
<maxjezy> jag vann auktionen på ukelelen
<maxjezy> ska bli kul att elda upp den 
<maxjezy> kilar på affärr'n nu, köpa lite snax.
<Philip5> hehe, låter som bra bilder
<Philip5> jag vann inte kameran jag budade på :(
<Philip5> blir drygt att buda på grejer man troligen får betala tull och moms på för att få hem sedan
<maxjezy> jo, bättre att satsa på svenska marknaden direkt
<maxjezy> köpte biff-bea pizza, färska hamburggarkött, hamburgardressing, eko tomater och cheddar, öl och crepes
<maxjezy> ost och champinjoncrepes
<maxjezy> och en tacopaj
<maxjezy> ikväll blir det party
<maxjezy> det var inte alla bilder som blev bra, svårt utan blixtar eller bra belysning
<maxjezy> men kanske totalt 5 riktigt bra bilder på 200
<maxjezy> hon fyller år imorgon så jag funderar på att köpa ett stativ till henne i present
<maxjezy> nej, hon fyller år idag, men kommer hem imorgon.
<Philip5> du får ringa Flygisoft så han kan komma över med sin värstingblixt ;)
<maxjezy> aa. 
<Flygisoft> :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: När du beställde från tabeltkungen det blev ingen tull då?
<Philip5> beställde i onsdag och fick på måndagen. 100 kr tillkom i införselavgift
<Philip5> Flygisoft: någon annan som ska köpa där?
<Philip5> införselavgiften får man avi på av dhl när man får paketet.
<Flygisoft> Ne jag tänkte mest
<Flygisoft> 100kr var ju inget direkt
<Philip5> ok
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> bara för att det är 0% på elektronik
<Flygisoft> Jaså?
<Philip5> skumma kategorier de har vid tullen. köper jag en digitalkamera så är det 0% men köper jag en gammal analog kamera begagnat eller nytt så får jag betal 6% i tull
<Flygisoft> haha
<Philip5> men köper du en bilstereo så är det 14%
<Philip5> det är inte logiskt alls
<Flygisoft> :s
<Flygisoft> Jadu
<Flygisoft> har det göra med våra leverantörer i Sverige eller?
<Philip5> tror det är eu-regler och det är säkert någon tillverkare inom eu av sådana prylar som lobbat upp tullavgifterna på deras typ av varor
<Flygisoft> Mjo, känns ju som det
<Philip5> maxjezy: om du funderar på att göra musikvideo men musiken är kass så kan du ju hålla dig till vad som funkar och det blir ändå billig produktion om du gör som den här: http://vimeo.com/68761077
<Philip5> tror även Flygisoft gillar videon även om man inte gillar musiken :P
<maxjezy> haha
<maxjezy> bbl, ska iväg på äventyr.
<Flygisoft> Naket
<Philip5> lite
<Flygisoft> mm
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Stockholm imorgon då
<Flygisoft> 2st besök i serverhall sen vet jag inte riktigt vad det blir för roligt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hur får jag java att fungera i Chrome?
<Philip5> använder inte chrome så jag vet inte om det är något särskilt
<Philip5> kul med storstan. jag ska ta emot hantverkare på dagen imorgon som ska räkna på ett jobb här på huset
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Har du java i någon annan webbläsare då?
<Philip5> ja
<Flygisoft> Vad använder du för java då?
<Philip5> installerar java plugin för läsaren
<Flygisoft> Ja det säger ju inte mycket :D
<Flygisoft> JRE eller?
<Philip5> jadu, ska kolla vad paketet heter med just det
<Flygisoft> ;)
<Philip5> filen heter libjavaplugin.so men man måste ju veta vad paketer med den i heter :)
<Flygisoft> Testar icedtea så ska vi se
<Philip5> ja den funkar om du vill köra med openjava
<Philip5> icedtea-7-plugin
<Flygisoft> mm
<Philip5> jag kör med oracle java
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> var någon grej jag skulle köra som inte funkade med openjava
<Flygisoft> Den funkade :)
<Philip5> coolt
<maxjezy> äntligen fick jag lite användning för bitcoins
<maxjezy> så smidigt och snabbt att betala med, har börjat en prenumeration på swearnet.com
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du uvskydd på dina objektiv?
<maxjezy> eller något filter för att skydda?
<maxjezy> tycker alla verkar köra med det, men påverkar inte allt glas bilden negativt?
<Philip5> jag använder inte det
<Philip5> bara motljusskydd
<maxjezy> lite noob-grej?
<maxjezy> :P
<maxjezy> då drar man hem nya bländer.
#kubuntu-se 2013-07-31
<Philip5> är sommarlovet slut om du nu drar hem blender?
<Philip5> nä man kan ju dividerar om uv-filter och vad de gör är att de försämrar bildkvalitet om än mer eller mindre teoretiskt beroende på kvalitet på filter och på objektiv från början
<Philip5> de skyddar ju frontglaset som ändå är ganska tåligt även om man inte behöver testa hur pass
<Philip5> har man ett proffsobjektiv för kanske uppåt 10 000 kr med specialglas och ytbehandlingar och sedan slänger på ett filter för en billig peng så kanske man inte får full nytta av sitt dyra objektiv
<Philip5> på ett kitobjektiv som inte har så bra kontrast från början kanske man inte ser så mycket skillnad på men och andra sidan är inte det så dyrt om man skulle skada heller
<Philip5> kör med principen att vara försiktig och ha motljusskydd på så mycket som möjligt som också det skyddar 
<maxjezy> jo, jag väger lite risken mot vilka bilder jag kan ta.
<maxjezy> fisheye hade behövt något skydd
<maxjezy> man går ofta väldigt nära och ibland för nära
<Philip5> största risken är att man kan få flare, ghosting och/eller sämre kontrast
<maxjezy> va tror du man ska ha för att fota månen
<maxjezy> 800 mm?
<maxjezy> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samyang-800mm-1600mm-f-8-0-Mirror-Lens-Nikon-D3100-D3200-D5100-D7000-D800-Camera-/140914246582
<maxjezy> det där kanske?
<Philip5> men de är ju fast f8 på de där... inget för dig ;)
<Philip5> och de är verkligen inte skarpa
<maxjezy> jag vill ha något billigt men endå fet zoomfaktor
<Philip5> vill du ha bilder som ser ut som man kladdat med vasselin på?
<maxjezy> tycker det ger ganska bra film endå
<Philip5> varför ska kameran som jag vill ha var så mycket billigare i japan och även i usa medan i europa så tror de att de kan ta överpris på dem. 
<Philip5> på film kanske det inte syns lika mycket för det är ju lägre upplösning
#kubuntu-se 2013-08-01
<Philip5> x_link_: ja då är det du och jag som håller kanalen levande nu då ;)
<maxjezy> vad har hänt?
<maxjezy> flyginsoft är inte här ju
<Philip5> nä och inte du heller vilket verkade vara lite lustigt sammanträffande
<Philip5> maxjezy borta + flygisoft borta + stockholm pride pågår = lustigt sammanträffande....
<maxjezy> hahaha
<Philip5> flygisoft är i stockholm för han skulle "byta sin server".... råkar bara vara just när det är sthlm pride som han måste byta server... ;)
<maxjezy> vet inte vad jag ska säga
<maxjezy> det är helt klart inte acceptabelt
<Philip5> han är iaf avslöjad... han kan lika gärna komma ut ur garderoben
<maxjezy> han kanske koppla ner pga åska?
<maxjezy> det står åskväder på kartan nu
<maxjezy> Philip5 http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=749862&gclid=CI64o46_3LgCFeR2cAodTA4AsA#extra
<maxjezy> tror du det där kortet har stöd för grafik ur cpu?
<maxjezy> den verkar inte ha hdmi
<Philip5> hur menar du?
<maxjezy> vi kan glömma det
<maxjezy> jag tänkte på om jag kastar in en i7:a i den, med sandy bridge om den har hdmi möjlighet som min dator har nu
<maxjezy> men jag såg att den inte har hdmi i moderkortet alls
<maxjezy> vilket för mig till slutsatsen att ja inte är intresserad längre
<Philip5> ok
<Philip5> annars hade det gått
<Philip5> nnu ska jag ut och kuta en runda medan det är uppehåll
<maxjezy> aha, regn där med
#kubuntu-se 2013-08-02
<Philip5> maxjezy: pysslar han med?
<maxjezy> Philip5 var nere på stranden en sväng
<maxjezy> skate:ade
<Philip5> med kameran i högsta hugg och filmade dina egna tricks?!
<maxjezy> nej, jag tränade :)
<maxjezy> kameran fick stanna hemma
<maxjezy> jag tar nog inte med den ut mera innan jag har stativet
<Philip5> så den står stadigt
<Philip5> har du beställt ett?
<maxjezy> nej, jag åker nog och köper det med min skateboard
<Philip5> har du kollat ut något i butik?
<maxjezy> jo
<Philip5> maxjezy: varit och köpt stativ?
<Philip5> är det med videohuvud du ska köpa eller ballhead?
<maxjezy> jag tror det blir velbon
<maxjezy> finns på classe
<Philip5> jo men vad för huvud på stativet?
<maxjezy> video
<maxjezy> eller ballhead
<maxjezy> beror på vilket jag väljer
<maxjezy> http://www.clasohlson.com/se/Kamerastativ-Velbon-DF-60-F/38-3333
<maxjezy> http://www.clasohlson.com/se/Videostativ-Velbon-C-600/Pr381255000
<Philip5> båda de där har ju videohuvuden
<maxjezy> http://www.clasohlson.com/se/Kamerastativ-Manfrotto-Kompakt-MKC3/38-3998
<maxjezy> det där billigare skulle jag kalla mer hybrid
<maxjezy> det är väl skit på både foto och film kan ja tänka mig
<maxjezy> http://www.fotodiskont.rs/userfiles/images/Velbon_stativi/Velbon_DF60/Velbon_DF60_fotka0019.jpg
<maxjezy> där ser du det där billigare videohuvudet
<maxjezy> det har foto funktionalitet
<maxjezy> ser inte ut som ett videohuvud riktigt
<maxjezy> fasiken vad segt tradera är 
<maxjezy> och shenker
<maxjezy> schenker
<Philip5> väntar du på din ukulele?! ;P
<maxjezy> aa
<Philip5> ska rocka hela helgen
<maxjezy> aa
<maxjezy> vilken shutterspeed tror du man ska filma med  för att få till eld bra?
<maxjezy> kanske köra slowmotion
<maxjezy> ska ju elda upp gitarren
<maxjezy> får testa elda lite först på något annat och ställa in allt
#kubuntu-se 2013-08-03
<Philip5> wb Flygisoft
<Flygisoft> Tackar
<Flygisoft> Haft trevliga problem med BNC burken, därför jag inte varit här
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vilket sammanträffande att du bara råkade vara tvungen att åka till sthlm och byta servern just när det är sthlm pride och kommer tillbaka precis när det är slut... ;)
<Flygisoft> Var ju och bytte den maskinen, så ville det inte fungera sen
<Flygisoft> HAhahaha
<Philip5> du kan komma ut ut garderoben nu ;P
<Flygisoft> :D
<Philip5> busted! :D
<Philip5> vad är det som strulat med nya servern?
<Philip5> btw, står den inhyrd någonstans eller har du den hemma i egen lokal?
<Flygisoft> Lite strul med operativsystemet som inte riktigt gillade maskinen och så strulade lite libs som inte var kompatibelt med BNC-servrarna
<Flygisoft> Men innan man lyckas felsöka allt
<Philip5> vad kör du för os på den då?
<Flygisoft> freebsd
<Philip5> ok
<Philip5> bsd brukar ju vara lite mer kinkig med hårdvara än linux
<Flygisoft> Mjo det känns som det
<Flygisoft> Hade skum load och grejer
<Flygisoft> låg på 0.4-0.6 i load och gjorde inget
<Philip5> har inte kört det så mycket utan blev mest besvärad av att saker inte fanns där jag var van att de ska finnas med linux
<Flygisoft> Ne jag grejar inte med freebsd i vanliga fall men vår andra tekniker vill köra freebsd då han är riktigt kunnig inom bsd
<Philip5> jo det är ju mer traditionellt unix
<Flygisoft> Philip5: inga nya dealer på g då?
<Flygisoft> Budat hem något? :P
<Philip5> jag letar
<Philip5> den analog kamera jag vill ha dyker inte upp så ofta inom europa
<Philip5> blir väldigt dyr att importera utifrån
<Philip5> och om jag hittar den inom europa så ska de antingen ha skamligt mycket för den eller så kommer den med uppsättning objekitv som jag inte är intresserad av
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du något på inköpslistan?
<Flygisoft> Ah okej, bara vänta då med andra ord :P
<Flygisoft> Ne inte direkt, inget för tillfället
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du använt din blixt med paraply och hela kittet något eller mest bara lekt lite?
<Flygisoft> Jorå det har jag
<Flygisoft> Testade använda reflektorn ute för någon vecka sedan också, blir ganska nice ljus ändå
<Philip5> är du kung på det nu?
<Flygisoft> som man kan rikta med
<Flygisoft> Haha kung, nja
<Philip5> ja det är smidigt och lyfter mycket med reflektor
<Philip5> visste inte att du skaffat en
<Flygisoft> :)
<Philip5> så känner man sig lite som ett pro med reflektor
<Flygisoft> Haha ja det ligger något i det :P
<Flygisoft> Man kan ju se ut som det iaf
<Flygisoft> för dom som inte vet :D
<Philip5> precis :)
#kubuntu-se 2014-07-30
<Philip5> Flygisoft: kommer du överleva all sommarvärme??
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Tveksamt, börjar bli less nu
<Philip5> jag är nog nära att förgås men just nu är det värmepaus med lite regn men fuktigt kvavt som bara den
<Philip5> samma här. jag är nog inte byggd för 30-gradig värme under massa dagar i sträck
<Flygisoft> Sover så dåligt på nätterna nu
<Philip5> samma här och det blir inte lättare när man måste sova med öppna fönster och korsdrag
<Philip5> som att sova utomhus
<Philip5> men nu ska jag kolla på avsnitt 3 av serien the strain
<Philip5> något du kollar på?
<Flygisoft> Haha ja men hjälper ju knappt att ha något öppet, är ju så varmt ute redan
<Flygisoft> var ganska skönt i natt dock
<Flygisoft> Nej det är inget jag kollar på, är den bra?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiN8Edb4X2w
<Philip5> serien bygger på en sci-fi bok
<Philip5> den är rätt bra
<Philip5> det har ännu bara visats 3 avsnitt
<Philip5> är en story som fortsätter och inte separata avsnitt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Bra, så en serie ska vara :)
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> så bland fansen finns det så klart debatten om serien är lika bra som boken ;)
<Flygisoft> Ja just det, såg denna trailer på imdb för några dagar sedan verkar faktiskt bra
<Philip5> jo
<Flygisoft> Har du läst?
<Philip5> om man gillar vampyrgrejer med lite annorlunda vampyrer
<Philip5> lite vampyr, deckare, underworld
<Philip5> handlar om människorna och inte så mycket om vampyrerna
<Flygisoft> LÃ¥ter nice
<Flygisoft> Ska tanka hem 2 avsnitt så får man se om man fastnar :P
<Philip5> eller så tar du hem alla 3 som har visats ;)
<Philip5> nästa går på söndag i uda
<Philip5> usa
<Philip5> ska kolla nu... afk
<Flygisoft> Kör ju mobilt 4g bredband så man måste ju spara på bandbredden
<Flygisoft> Har ju bara 60Gb/mån :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> nu har jag kollat klart på avsnitt 3 :)
<Flygisoft> Nice :)
<Flygisoft> Sitter och kollar på Banshee
<Flygisoft> inte helt fel serie det heller
<Philip5> folk säger det men jag har inte kommit till att börja kolla
#kubuntu-se 2014-08-02
<MAXJEZY> tjenare grabar
<MAXJEZY> grabbar
<MAXJEZY> Philip5 och Flygisoft
<MAXJEZY> undviker ni mig?
<Flygisoft> Hej hej
<MAXJEZY> jag har inte sett till er på länge på datorn
<MAXJEZY> Flygisoft, fotar du RAW?
<Flygisoft> Ne har varit i stugan en del
<Flygisoft> Ja det gör jag
<MAXJEZY> jag har knappt varit inloggad på flera veckor känns det som
<MAXJEZY> Flygisoft, vad redigerar du dina RAW's med?
<Flygisoft> Lightroom
<Philip5> oj här var det action
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jodu
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Börjar du jobba till veckan nu eller?
<Philip5> en vecka till
<Philip5> men så börjar jag lite smått 
<Philip5> jag har blivit alldeles degig av värmen
<Flygisoft> Ah inte fel med en vecka till
<MAXJEZY> vissa bara slappar och har semester hela sommaren medans andra bara jobbar och står i
<Philip5> känns inte som jag vill jobba i den här värmen alls
<Philip5> jag är inte byggd för sånt här
<MAXJEZY> bäst vore att jobba på ett kontor med air condition
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> raw är ju självklart att fota med
<MAXJEZY> ja, fast jobbigt att hantera filerna när alla softwares bara klagar på att de är expired
<Philip5> hehe, ja om man bara ska köra trials så
<MAXJEZY> gratisalternativen är inte så himla bra
<MAXJEZY> tex rawtherapee är galet seeegt
<Philip5> darktable är väl kanske nått då
<MAXJEZY> man blir snabbt bortskämd med aftershot eller något annat fancy program
<MAXJEZY> capture nx var bra tycker jag med
<MAXJEZY> men det var visst också ett sånt trial program
<Philip5> jag fick det med min kamera
<Philip5> men använder aldrig
<MAXJEZY> jag tror jag med fick det men orkar inte leta efter skivan
<Philip5> photoshop har ju camera raw annars. förlorar lite poängen men ändå
<Philip5> aftershot pro eller lightroom kör jag
<MAXJEZY> fördelen med nikons program är väl att det synkar bättre med kamerans inställningar
<Philip5> inte så många användbara vad jag vet. kanske kan se vart man satte fokuspunkten i capture nx och inte i den andra
<MAXJEZY> köpte en ny (begagnad) kamera idag
<MAXJEZY> gissa vilken
<Philip5> köpte du Flygisofts gamla???
<MAXJEZY> nepp
<Philip5> en nikon d3200?
<MAXJEZY> -3
<Philip5> en som funkar?
<Philip5> du köote väl en trasig sådan?
<MAXJEZY> http://37.media.tumblr.com/791a3aa5bbb86ff415dfadc8dc13fc7d/tumblr_n9p0oaJPjc1shdjq4o1_1280.jpg
<MAXJEZY> japp, denna funkar perfekt
<MAXJEZY> har bara en repa där uppe på blixten
<MAXJEZY> annars är den i toppskick
<Philip5> trodde inte du köpte något som inte går att filma med
<MAXJEZY> ska köpa gh4 att filma med
<MAXJEZY> fotar med nikon
<MAXJEZY> man ska göra det kamerorna är bra på 
<Philip5> jo
<MAXJEZY> det var galet bra pris på gh4 på japanfoto, sänkt med 3000
<Philip5> men en d200 är rätt gammal och har nog svårt att hänga med
<MAXJEZY> men jagf hade ju inte fått lön
<MAXJEZY> nej den är lite av en retro kamera nu
<MAXJEZY> härligt brus på högre iso
<Philip5> bruset kommer väl nästan vid typ iso400
<MAXJEZY> vid 1600 såg det ut som ett instagramfilter med alla härliga färger
<MAXJEZY> men det är en bra kamera att lära sig fota med
<MAXJEZY> man har ju ingen live view som skämmer bort en
<Philip5> nä den var väl en kamera i deras proffsserie när den kom
<Philip5> nä den kanske motsvarade d7100
<Philip5> jag fick närbildslinser till min gammelkamera på posten igår
<Philip5> lite skojsig
<Philip5> och har några panoramagadjets till den på ingång på posten
<MAXJEZY> :)
<MAXJEZY> jag tänkte köpa en ny gammelkamera 
<MAXJEZY> men tradera är lite dött på den fronten
<Philip5> ska vara något bra då
<Philip5> finns mycket gammalt skit
<Philip5> tradera verkar också ha semester
<MAXJEZY> hittade en fotobutik som framkallar film här stan 
<MAXJEZY> ja, det är bara skit där nu
<Philip5> skit eller för dyrt
<MAXJEZY> vill ha något helmekaniskt 
<MAXJEZY> och i toppskick
<Philip5> umm
<Philip5> hur stort format?
<MAXJEZY> vanlig 120 film kanske
<Philip5> ja det är trevligt. men då får du inte så många bilder per rulle
<MAXJEZY> kanske 135 film
<MAXJEZY> beror på vad man hittar för kameror 
<MAXJEZY> har letat i en vecka på tradera och bara skit har dykt upp
<Philip5> vad ska du ha då?
<MAXJEZY> smutsiga kameror vill jag inte ha
<Philip5> hehe
<MAXJEZY> de ska se så rena och fresha ut som de bara går
<Philip5> de ska lukta gammalt dödsbo om dem :P
<MAXJEZY> haha
<MAXJEZY> kanske en NIKON FE2
<Philip5> du skulle ju ha en mekanisk
<Philip5> en fm2 då kanske
<MAXJEZY> ja men nu sitter jag på tradera och hittade en fresh
<Philip5> aha
<MAXJEZY> http://www.tradera.com/item/302009/212556328/nikon-fe2-kamerahus
<Philip5> jag skulle vilja ha en fm3a
<Philip5> men de är alltid så dyra i förhållande till hur gärna jag vill ha en
<Philip5> de är snygga och har det man vill ha i en retrokamera
<Philip5> nikons sista proffskamera i stilen innan de gick över till den nya svarta plastigare looken
<Philip5> http://www.east-japan-trade.jp/os/member/files/14068771941530058073-2.jpg
<Philip5> en skönhet och bra plus cool
<MAXJEZY> Philip5 har du någon ttl kabel?
<Philip5> ja
<MAXJEZY>  hur lång är den?
<Philip5> den är spiralsnurrad och är nog 0,5 m ihopdragen och dras ut till 1,5 kanske
<MAXJEZY> jag sitter och klurar på om jag ska köpa en nikon sb 400 och en ttl kabel på 10 meter
<Philip5> om du menar sådan med hotshoe och kabel
<MAXJEZY> japp
<MAXJEZY> om den dras ut och ställs på ett stativ
<MAXJEZY> känns det som stativet ska välta?
<Philip5> har en sådan här http://www.gadgetinfinity.com/images/D/diccabossnis_1.jpg
<Philip5> använder den väldigt sällan
<MAXJEZY> fan jag är så sugen på en blixt eller två men de är så dyra 
<Philip5> köp en blixt från yongnou du också då
<Philip5> mycket billigare och bra
<MAXJEZY> vad kostar det?
<Philip5> Flygisoft har ju köpt 2 av deras nyaste
<Philip5> kostar 1100 kr
<Philip5> så har de enklare för halva det priset eller mindre
<MAXJEZY> herregud det är billigt
<MAXJEZY> en nikon blixt kostar ju typ 4 k
<Philip5> ja och de har typ samma funktioner
<Philip5> http://www.hkyongnuo.com/e-detaily.php?ID=309
<Philip5> det som skiljer mot nikons värsting är att den inte är vädertätad eller kan vara master för andra blixtar
<Philip5> den kan däremot vara slav med samma funktioner som en nikons värsting
<MAXJEZY> http://www.kamda.se/blixt-yongnuo-speedlite-yn565ex-nikon
<MAXJEZY> kan det bli tull om man beställer så billigt som ni gör?
<MAXJEZY> jag köpte min d200 från en kille på fotosidan
<MAXJEZY> han har en sigma 30 mm 1.4, funderar på om jag ska köpa den med,.
<Flygisoft> YN-568EX jag har
<Flygisoft> Vet inte om YN565EX II kommer till Nikon som kan vara master med
<Flygisoft> finns till Canon dock
<MAXJEZY> Flygisoft, vad kostar den du har?
<Flygisoft> Köpte för runt 1100kr som Philip5 sa från ebay
<Flygisoft> Den ena direkt från Kina och den andra från England
#kubuntu-se 2014-08-03
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vad tror du om att YN börjat ge sig på att göra studioblixt med ttl? 
<Philip5> de verkar vilja göra en egen billigare variant av profoto b1
<Philip5> en B1 kostar ju bara 18 500 kr :D
<Philip5> http://www.hkyongnuo.com/e-detaily.php?ID=347
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jaså :O
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Intressant, om man får för att köpa någon studioblixt någon gång kanske det blir en YN där med då :P
<Flygisoft> http://www.hkyongnuo.com/enlarge4.php?ID=347
<Flygisoft> Nice
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jupp, men jag har inte sett något pris på den men skulle tippa på runt och kanske lite drygt 2000 kr
